# Fuente de Corriente con un voltaje fijo



## K-pax (Abr 27, 2006)

Hola como estan todos, mi inquietud, o mas que todo lo que estoy haciendo es pidiendo es una orientacion de como comenzar a hacer este proyecto que tengo.

Necesito construir un dispositivo que genere un voltaje fijo a una electrovalvula y que la corrienta que llegue a ella la pueda varia a través de un potenciometro.

Entonces me gustaria saber con que ispositivo puedo lograr esto, si con un transformador normal, o con alguno con el que se pueda cambiar la relacion de espiras, para variar la corriente, pero ojo lo importante es que el voltaje que le llegue a la electrovalvula sea constante en todo momento.

Les agradesco si me pueden dar alguna luz para comenzar a establecer parametros para conseguir el resultado que necesito.  8)


----------



## Mauro Barbosa (Abr 27, 2006)

buenas k-pax. 
_Yo soy nuevo en esto pero te puedo tirar una idea (agarrala con pinzas):

Quizas si usas un regulador de voltaje 7812 (si trabajas a 12V) y a la salida colocar en paralelo a la entrada de la electrov. un pote. De esta forma dividiras la corriente de salida en 2 logrando disminuir o aumentar la que va a la electrov.

Saludos


----------



## Ehecatl (Abr 27, 2006)

Independientemente de la forma en la que lo quieras hacer, no puedes ignorar la ley de Ohm. Si aplicas 12V a tu electroválvula, no puedes pretender controlar la corriente que circula por ella ignorando la resistencia de la propia electroválvula. Siempre habrá una relación directa.
Lo que te dice Mauro, solamente logrará sacar mas corriente del regulador pero no variará la corriente hacia la electroválvula.
Por otro lado, ¿para que quieres variar la corriente de la electrovávula?


----------



## Mauro Barbosa (Abr 27, 2006)

Pensandolo así TIENE TODA LA RAZON EHECATL!!!
Terrible macana me mandé
ya que pongas el pote que pongas la corriente por la electrov. va a ser teoricamente 12/Rdelaelectrov.

perdon por tal tontería


----------



## K-pax (Abr 28, 2006)

Gracias por tratar de responder mi inquietud, con respecto a el porque quiero variar la corriente de la electrovalvula, es debido a que hay un control que dependiendo de la corriente de entrada, esta indica que abertura tendra esta valvula.

Espero encontrar una solucion rápida.


----------



## Ehecatl (Abr 28, 2006)

¿por qué no nos das mas detalles del asunto? ¿en si cual es el funcionamiento de la electroválvula? yo la conceptualizo como una válvula tipo todo o nada, o está completamente abierta o completamente cerrada, pero al parecer no es asi.


----------



## K-pax (Abr 28, 2006)

Ehecatl haz de cuenta que no dije nada de la electrovalvula, entonces lo que necesito es, independientemente de la aplicación, necesito mantener un voltaje fijo, sobre una carga fija, y que pueda varia la corriente a traves de ella, en pocas palabras necesito varia la potencia entregada a la carga, variando unicamente la corriente


----------



## Ehecatl (May 8, 2006)

Nuevamente te vas a topar con la ley de Ohm. Cualquier cosa que conectes a tu fuente tiene una resistencia característica, y de acuerdo con la famosa ley V=RI, si tu aumentas I, el voltaje entre sus terminales tiene que aumentar.
No hay modo de hacer lo que quieres.


----------



## Alec2007 (Ene 3, 2007)

Hola, me parece que lo que dijo Mauro Barbosa puede ser útil si modificamos un poco la idea:

K-pax, se me ocurre que lo que podes hacer es poner en paralelo con la carga de la electrovalvula el 7812.  Con esto tendrías la tensión constante y regulada que buscas.  Esto te generaría una corriente mínima de 12V/Relectrovalvula.  Asegurate de que el regulador pueda soportar esta potencia con un margen del 30% como regla de dedo gordo.  Ponele un disipador para que no sobrecaliente.

Por otro lado, para variar la corriente que va a tu carga, lo que podes hacer es usar el principio de superposición.  Conectas una fuente de tensión, llamemosla Va a un potenciómetro y el otro extremo del pote lo conectas al terminal positivo de tu regulador.  Con esto lo que lograrias es tener una corriente que sea igual a I = Va/(Rpote + Relec) + 12V/Relec.

Si el pote lo pones en cero, vas a tener la corriente maxima Imax = (Va+12)/Relec.

Si el pote lo pones al maximo valor, vas a tener la corriente minima indicada por la primera ecuacion de corriente.

Tambien asegurate de que Va no valga cero, porque esto va a poner las cargas en paralelo y puede que tu regulador no regule nunca mas si la carga es muy chica, la potencia aumenta al cuadrado de la corriente y es proporcional a la carga... !!  Lo mismo con el pote, si pones la tension a cero no bajes mucho el pote, porque vas a tener este mismo problema.

En definitiva, un alto valor de Va te proporciona corriente alta, fijate que valor de corriente necesitas.

Espero que sirva esto que se me ocurrio.
Saludos!!


----------



## Alec2007 (Ene 3, 2007)

Hola, me parece que lo que dijo Mauro Barbosa puede ser útil si modificamos un poco la idea:

K-pax, se me ocurre que lo que podes hacer es poner en paralelo con la carga de la electrovalvula el 7812.  Con esto tendrías la tensión constante y regulada que buscas.  Esto te generaría una corriente mínima de 12V/Relectrovalvula.  Asegurate de que el regulador pueda soportar esta potencia con un margen del 30% como regla de dedo gordo.  Ponele un disipador para que no sobrecaliente.

Por otro lado, para variar la corriente que va a tu carga, lo que podes hacer es usar el principio de superposición.  Conectas una fuente de tensión, llamemosla Va a un potenciómetro y el otro extremo del pote lo conectas al terminal positivo de tu regulador.  Con esto lo que lograrias es tener una corriente que sea igual a I = Va/(Rpote + Relec) + 12V/Relec.

Si el pote lo pones en cero, vas a tener la corriente maxima Imax = (Va+12)/Relec.

Si el pote lo pones al maximo valor, vas a tener la corriente minima indicada por la primera ecuacion de corriente.

Tambien asegurate de que Va no valga cero, porque esto va a poner las cargas en paralelo y puede que tu regulador no regule nunca mas si la carga es muy chica, la potencia aumenta al cuadrado de la corriente y es proporcional a la carga... !!  Lo mismo con el pote, si pones la tension a cero no bajes mucho el pote, porque vas a tener este mismo problema.

En definitiva, un alto valor de Va te proporciona corriente alta, fijate que valor de corriente necesitas.


Seria algo asi:


    Va -----Rpote--------------
                          |              |
                          |              |
                          |              |
                          Relec     -----  12V (7812)
                          |              --
                          |              |
                          |              |
                         ---            ---    GND
                          -               -             
Espero que sirva esto que se me ocurrio.
Saludos!!


----------



## Alec2007 (Ene 3, 2007)

Perdon, el circuito no se entiende, agrego una imagen para clarificar lo que queria mostrar


----------



## edwin_un (Nov 19, 2007)

ya intentaste con un diodo zener?
El diodo zener permite variar la corriente de salida sin cambios en drasticos en el voltaje

es lo mas sencillo por eso pregunto
Edwin_un


----------

